# Are there many people still using this forum?



## American Roadtrip (Apr 13, 2016)

Hello Everyone,

   I was wondering if many people are still using this. I am seeing some posts from 2009 and 2010 that are up in the front. I just want to make sure it's an active forum before I spend too much time posting and answering other's posts.


----------



## C Nash (Apr 13, 2016)

American Roadtrip In the past is was pretty active but has slowed a lot in past yr.  I hope it will get active again.  There was a lot of good information on here.  The forum changed and think some have not found how to use it.  Spammers ran most off on the old forum but the new seems to have elimated some of this.  No way to stop it all.  Hang around and lets see if we can get it going strong again.  Glad you are here


----------



## American Roadtrip (Apr 13, 2016)

Thanks for answering. I did notice that there are spammers on here. There is some good information on here, and I would like to try and help when I can. I just started this forum stuff. You can't post anything on rv.net without someone try to start an argument. There are some nice people on there too, but too many people get snarky and I don't care to hang around on it. I guess people must be bored everywhere.  

I like the phrase under your name. I sometimes think I wouldn't miss my mind at times! Thanks for the hospitality. Maybe the few are worth hanging around for.


----------



## J&J From NJ (Jan 23, 2017)

American Roadtrip said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I was wondering if many people are still using this. I am seeing some posts from 2009 and 2010 that are up in the front. I just want to make sure it's an active forum before I spend too much time posting and answering other's posts.


Yes.  I just joined today.  My husband and I currently don't own an RV but rented a 28 footer class B last year and went cross country with our Chow dog.  It was a blast.  We are in the planning phase of what and howmuch we can afford for a class A and do Fulltime once retired.  I'm 57 and he's 54.

I have been looking for a forum to ask questions and read other advice and tips, 

We started to attend RV shows.

Joe and John


----------



## C Nash (Jan 27, 2017)

Welcome to the forum Joe and John.  Best way to decide on the right rv for y'all is to see as many as possible and talk to owners.  Type of camping you plan on helps determine which RV you need.   Sit in then , check out bed arrangement as some are very hard to make up, is bathroom ok for your needs, How how long will you stay in one site,  will you do a lot of boon-docking, budget you plan on allowing? Ask all the questions you can , but be prepared for a lot of different opinions.  Only you can make final decision on type RV you need.


----------



## J&J From NJ (Feb 10, 2017)

Thank your for the tip.  We are on to see another RV show next week end.  I agree with what you said.  RV shows gives us the opportunity to see and try various layouts and talk in person with other RV'ers and review camp grounds.  .

We still have a few years to decide but in the process of downsizing our home in preparation.

There are some Class A's that are for sale around us, hard to resist but we must as we have not done homework and maybe to early to own.

Joe & John


----------



## C Nash (Feb 12, 2017)

There will always be some for sale Joe & John so you are doing the right thing.  Take your time


----------



## Kirk (Feb 14, 2017)

I spend most of my time on the Escapees RV Club forums but do occasionally visit here as well. I find that most of the RV forums seem to have slowed in the past year or so, for some reason. Not sure why as RV sales are up.


----------



## C Nash (Feb 14, 2017)

kirk this one has really slowed down and like you don't understand.  I do know we have had a lot of problems with spam in past but it also seems to be gone


----------



## Sendmesunshine (May 5, 2017)

J&J From NJ said:


> Yes.  I just joined today.  My husband and I currently don't own an RV but rented a 28 footer class B last year and went cross country with our Chow dog.  It was a blast.  We are in the planning phase of what and howmuch we can afford for a class A and do Fulltime once retired.  I'm 57 and he's 54.
> 
> I have been looking for a forum to ask questions and read other advice and tips,
> 
> ...


Hi I'm new to forum and found ur post, your road trip sounds like a blast, can I ask some questions? Like ..to go cross country how long did it take, what was your budget etc, any tips would be great. Its one thing I've always wanted to do...I grew up camping all my life, mostly w my grandparents. Then I married someone who wouldn't camp and didn't go for more than ten years. We r no longer together, and about three years ago I took kids tenting they loved it, so last year I bought a 22' sunline tagalong. I'm 50 y.o this year, and would love to do some traveling if I can do it reasonably...for now I put it on a permanent site,  not for from where we live. Trying to get my kids into camping , the youngest r 12 and 15. Its only 50 percent in their genes. Wish me luck, and send me some sunshine and I will u too! If you've found a good forum site, lmk


----------



## C Nash (May 5, 2017)

Time it takes all depends on what you want to see   Budget also depends on where you like to camp.  We took 3 months when we traveled to Alaska and that was not enough time LOL.  Budget from Al to Ak was around 6K in 2004.  There are ways to economize such as free camping.  Amazing the sites and local campgrounds we can see without long trips.  For kids I would start with just weekends.  Good luck


----------



## SCcamper (May 15, 2017)

I'm often here. I write about tires. Ask questions and I'll give my best answer. (I don't recommend brands. Just talk tires).

Been to all 50 stated. Parked in at least 500 RV parks, Campgrounds. Never boondocked or used anyone's parking lot. Never travel over 300 miles a day and avoid big cities unless one of them is our destination.  

Travel about 50% Interstate highways and the other 50% on US and rural highways.


----------



## McKannick (Oct 2, 2017)

Well, I guess that makes me active member #7?  At least on this thread, anyway!


----------



## MaryKorn (Nov 15, 2017)

Hi, I'm active user. Thank you)


----------



## Al mccord (Apr 15, 2018)

I'm new here to. Does seem kind of slow but I hope it picks up! I like it so far..


----------

